#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Publication from International Energy Agency: World Energy Outlook 2010

## me_atta

The world appears to be emerging from the worst economic crisis in decades. Many
countries have made pledges under the Copenhagen Accord to reduce greenhouse-gas
emissions. Commitments have also been made by the G-20 and APEC to phase out
inefficient fossil-fuel subsidies. Are we, at last, on the path to a secure, reliable and
environmentally sustainable energy system?
Updated projections of energy demand, production, trade and investment, fuel by fuel and
region by region to 2035 are provided in the 2010 edition of the World Energy Outlook
(WEO). It includes, for the first time, a new scenario that anticipates future actions by
governments to meet the commitments they have made to tackle climate change and
growing energy insecurity.
WEO-2010 shows:
n what more must be done and spent to achieve the goal of the Copenhagen Accord to
limit the global temperature increase to 2C and how these actions would impact on
oil markets;
n how emerging economies  led by China and India  will increasingly shape the
global energy landscape;
n what role renewables can play in a clean and secure energy future;
n what removing fossil-fuel subsidies would mean for energy markets, climate change
and state budgets;
n the trends in Caspian energy markets and the implications for global energy supply;
n the prospects for unconventional oil; and


n how to give the entire global population access to modern energy services.
With extensive data, projections and analysis, WEO-2010 provides invaluable insights
into how the energy system could evolve over the next quarter of a century. The book
is essential reading for anyone with a stake in the energy sector.

Find the link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: See More: Publication from International Energy Agency: World Energy Outlook 2010

----------

